# New Swarm Cell Queen



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

She's a beauty! I have capped brood already, less than 30 days since making the nuc.








Larger version here...
http://www.acmepainting.com/newqueennm.jpg


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

nice picture.....


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

She is gorgeous! 
Sheri


----------

